# Sunday Mar 16th Todays progress in the kitchen



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

weather being cold here today,,was a good day to do some canning..I am always in the kitchen

as having been a chef for many past years...To day I canned some Carrots & Potato's...

I can not eat the 5lb bags quick enough..so better to can them up ..no waste that way...

Fried tater's & eggs are always good~~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking good chef!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

With 7 sons my mother used to by produce in ton lots I think. She also had a gazillion jars and canned every Thursday. Great way to store grub.


----------

